# snail problem...yoyo loaches?



## dmartins (Jun 6, 2012)

I seem to have a bit of snail issue...they are everywhere. I have a 29 gallon non planted tank with 2 corys, 5 serpae tetras and 9 neon tetras (and "officially" 1 trap door snail). I think the snails came in the used substrate I purchased from big als about 6 months ago. I saved some bucks on it...but I am not so sure it was such a good deal now! 

I have been removing them nightly and also have a small salt shaker in there with lettuce to trap them, but I dont think its doing much to curb their growth. I think I have to deal with it directly. I dont have the space for clown loaches. I have read about yoyo loaches however I cannot seem to locate them.

Can anyone provide their feedback on yoyo loaches in dealing with snails and also where to get them?

thanks!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

SAE will demo your snails. My YoYos dont seem to touch my snails for some reason.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The loach thing doesn't work. Unless you starve your loaches they won't usually bother with snails. 
From what I remember loaches don't do much to trapdoor snails. They can't suck out the snail because they are protected by trapdoor lol I don't know the proper name. 

Try some Assasin snails


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a snail problem and yoyo loaches worked great for me without having to starve them. The only problem is mine ate the full-grown ones along with all the tiny ones, so now I have no snails left. They also grow pretty quickly when a lot of food is available, so in a 29 gallon tank that might be something to consider.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

When I had Yoyos....I didn't have snails last long.

or... Assassin snails...
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37926


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i need snail problems in my tanks...i dropped in 4 assassin snails in my 6 gal and ever since i haven't seen any other snail and now i feel horrible that they have no snails to eat. I got some MTS from Jaysan and they devoured them all before they even had the chance to reproduce


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Assassin Snails are what you need for your size tank. And when you no longer have a snail problem you can sell them to someone that does. Maybe you can buy the ones from manhtu?
--
Paul


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I used a couple of clowns when I had my issues and I have yet to see a snail again.
When they get too big for your tank you can always trade/sell them


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

You sure can! I also have lots of little baby assassin snails which are perfect for my Iwagumi Tank


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought SAE's and I still have both Algae AND snails.

Lee


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey, I know a lady with pufferfish who is in desperate need of snails to feed them, and to breed more for the future.. if you are willing to save the ones you remove, we can figure a way to get them to her... if you are not too far away, maybe I can come help you clean out a bunch of the snails and take them away ?


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Lee_D said:


> I bought SAE's and I still have both Algae AND snails.
> 
> Lee


You sure it's not a flying fox?


----------



## river-7 (Sep 25, 2012)

*snails*

Hi: all;- I am the lady Fishfur; is talking about and i must thank her for posting for me. I have a Fahaka, 2-gsp's, a f-8 and i lost 3-pea puffers from lack of snails i believe. So i now have 1-pea puffer left. Also have 2-red eyed puffers. So you all can see why i need snails. So 7-puffers in total and no snails for any of them.I am looking for small ramshornes or small pond snails only. mts, nerite,or any other snails are just too tough for them to break-including my fahaka as he is only a baby for now lol. If any one has any i would be happy to pay for them and i am looking for live wiggler worms as well.please email me info in mine-thanks river-7


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, nice to see you joined.. you should introduce yourself in the Introductions section.. maybe put a line in your signature saying you will take any pond or ramshorn snails anyone has to get rid of, that way many people will see it that might not otherwise find out about it. Good luck !


----------



## river-7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks-going on a hunting expo today and hope i can find some as all puffers had their last snails yesterday-so must find some today-thanks for all your help Karen maybe see you at B/A'S-river-7


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Let me know what time you'll be there.. I've got some pond and little ramshorns for you.


----------



## river-7 (Sep 25, 2012)

ok, Karen; Will email you when i'm leaving-thanks river-7


----------

